# Anyone in canada start traveling yet?



## docbrawlstar (May 5, 2019)

Yo fellow Canadians I'm curious to know if anyone's gone out and about yet? Or is the end of may normally when ever one rolls on out?


----------



## L0s3r (May 5, 2019)

I left New Brunswick last week and hitched down to Halifax, now punking in St. John's Newfoundland for a while. If you're going east or north I'd recommend dressing warm or waiting. I froze my ass off hitching and at some points sleeping outside was a deathwish. Hopefully in a few weeks it warms up a bit 😬


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (May 5, 2019)

Took one quick road trip to winterfag, hit a snowstorm in the way back. Haa. Gonna be heading down to toronto in a couple days. I have hitched south from tbay in early April. Nice days with frozen ground and you have to be prepared for some really rough weather at times.


----------



## drea99 (May 6, 2019)

I left BC last month.. kicking it around Toronto until the weather warms up. Then i'm hitching east..hopefully out to Newfoundland! definitely still cold east of Quebec, but hey, if you're equipped for the cold, its all good.


----------



## NeverComingBack (May 6, 2019)

I'm hopefully catching out early June then heading west to BC


----------



## Hannahthebunny (May 7, 2019)

docbrawlstar said:


> Yo fellow Canadians I'm curious to know if anyone's gone out and about yet? Or is the end of may normally when ever one rolls on out?





NeverComingBack said:


> I'm hopefully catching out early June then heading west to BC


I met some hoppers/hitchers in BC on my way to Sask not many tho, waaay more people will be out starting june


----------

